# UFC 199 & 200



## Kheenbish (Jun 5, 2016)

Big night for news and great fights. Bisbing finally got that belt, while Henderson says he is retiring after a nice knockout finish...but the news about Brock Lesner is interesting. Lesner makes a return for UFC 200 as the co-main event...? I feel like his hype ended awhile ago and the UFC is scrapping for ratings when McGregor and Diaz rematch fell through. I know he will draw spectators, but don't think he deserves a co-main event slot.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 6, 2016)

ESPN Article on Brock.  Based on the local news articles about him, and his health in particular, I think his coming back is a bad idea.  Really bad.

That said, 200 is now "must see" for me so I guess Dana is getting what he wants.

Lesnar to make MMA return vs. Hunt at UFC 200


----------



## CDG (Jun 7, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That said, 200 is now "must see" for me so I guess Dana is getting what he wants.



Dana is probably hoping and praying for something to happen to Brock during the fight.  I have zero faith that Dana White gives the remotest fuck about anything other than making money.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2016)

Kimbo Slice is dead - Heart failure at 42.

MMA sensation Kimbo Slice dies at age 42


----------



## SmokinOkie (Jun 7, 2016)

Seen that Brock Lesner will be facing Mark Hunt at 200. That ought to be interesting.


----------



## AWP (Jul 7, 2016)

Jones/ Cormier is now / Cormier.

Jon Jones removed from UFC 200 for possible doping violation



> Jon Jones has been removed from Saturday's UFC 200 card after a possible anti-doping violation.
> 
> Jones had been scheduled to fight Daniel Cormier in a co-main event bout for the light heavyweight title.
> 
> The violation was discovered by the USADA in a test conducted June 16.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 7, 2016)

I am unsympathetic to Jones.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Jul 7, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Kimbo Slice is dead - Heart failure at 42.
> 
> MMA sensation Kimbo Slice dies at age 42



I still occasionally watch his backyard brawl videos on YouTube.  Always great entertainment.  Man up, fight, then shake hands at the end.  The way it should be.  Shame his life was cut short so soon.


----------



## AWP (Jul 8, 2016)

Anderson Silva to fight Cormier. Hope he didn't skip leg day.

Anderson Silva steps up to fight Daniel Cormier at UFC 200


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 8, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Anderson Silva to fight Cormier. Hope he didn't skip leg day.
> 
> Anderson Silva steps up to fight Daniel Cormier at UFC 200


I like this matchup even better.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 9, 2016)

Who's watching tonight?  Hope my usually reliable online streaming sources are active tonight!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm in!  Got a buddy there, plans on running and jumping on the UFC Ring girls....what could go wrong?!?!?!?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 9, 2016)

Elbow to the spine!?!

That's legal?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 10, 2016)

Why is Brock fighting out of Canada?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 10, 2016)

As a Minnesota boy, I am happy.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 10, 2016)

It seems like we will have a new female champ every UFC fight.....:wall:

We need you to come back Ronda....


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 15, 2016)

Fucking damn it.  Can just one of my sports heroes not be a cheating douchebag?

Lesnar notified of potential doping violation


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 15, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Fucking damn it.  Can just one of my sports heroes not be a cheating douchebag?
> 
> Lesnar notified of potential doping violation


Are you surprised?  Just look at the guy!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 15, 2016)

No I'm not surprised.  Just disappointed.


----------



## CDG (Jul 15, 2016)

I wish sports would quit kidding themselves and just open it up.  As it stands, no one who's winning anything is clean.  Fans want to see the limits pushed, and that's what PEDs allow.  Pro sports would be a LOT more mundane if all the athletes were actually going solely off of "hard work" and "genetic gifts".


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 19, 2016)

Fuck you, Lesnar.

Brock Lesnar -- Fails 2nd Drug Test ... On Day of UFC 200 Fight


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 25, 2016)

Color me shocked. Actually I kinda am...no fines at all from Dana?

Brock Lesnar tested positive for anti-estrogen; Lesnar, Jon Jones won’t face UFC fine

To add...Holly Holm fought like dog shit Saturday night.  Disappointing.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 16, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Fuck you, Lesnar.
> 
> Brock Lesnar -- Fails 2nd Drug Test ... On Day of UFC 200 Fight



Again, F-you and your drug taking ass, Brock. 

Former heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar has been suspended for one year by the Nevada State Athletic Commission after failing two drug tests ahead of UFC 200 in July.

Brock Lesnar suspended for 1 year over failed UFC 200 drug tests


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 16, 2016)

Good.


----------

